# Sushi skills



## dragnlaw (Dec 28, 2019)

Influenced by Kayelle's thread and dropping down the rabbit hole... 

old time sushi knife skills

smiled during the whole thing


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2019)

Neato


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 28, 2019)

Holy cow!!! Just fascinating. You're not kidding about going down the rabbit hole...I've spent a couple hours watching this and other video's. The skill and imagination are mind boggling.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 28, 2019)

yup, I'll even watch it again.  Loved the sailboat (melon), penguin/bird (apple), was there a butterfly?  I know in another one there was a dragonfly.  

But peeling the daikon and cucumber - tarnation!  wonder how long it takes to master that thin slice!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> yup, I'll even watch it again.  Loved the sailboat (melon), penguin/bird (apple), was there a butterfly?  I know in another one there was a dragonfly.
> 
> But peeling the daikon and cucumber - tarnation!  wonder how long it takes to master that thin slice!



This one had both a butterfly and a dragonfly. I was more impressed with the dragonfly.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 29, 2019)

Stupid me - I started watching this at 1:30 am, and couldn't stop!  Amazing how they do those things.  That dragonfly - well, all of it,  was a real work of art.  I'll have to watch those other videos sometime, starting earlier!


----------

